# A Crank Ghost Problem



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello all,

(Back Story)

Last year I built ten "small" crank ghost that I had thought would run easily on single electric chainsaw motor I found. Short to say my first test the motor FLEW OFF THE TABLE AND ONTO THE KITCHEN FLOOR; I have since been banned from making things in the house. My ghost did not move that year.

(Present Problem)
I still have ten crank ghost that do not move; however this year 
I need to find a battery method to make these guys move preferably with one motor. Like most I like to go the cheapest route; I looked at this Tough Gear Motor as a solution and running it on a 6V Lantern Battery. The ghost only weigh at most 1/4 lbs, H 1ft W 1ft. They only have to run for one night and I can replace batteries as needed, within reason.

Thank You for any and all help,
-Victor


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you intending to have them move the way a typical crank ghost moves (arms and head moving at different times), or around in a circle or up and down without arm movement?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

At that size, it seems that a vent motor or Deer motor might run them all... Depending on the configuration.

With a little clarification on your setup, someone in here will get you a satisfactory answer


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I have them built like typical crank ghost; so I would like to have everything move though any movement would be welcome. I thought I would place the motor in the middle with a typical rotation arm setup to keep them from tangling. Each ghost will have its own cross bar suspended by lines between trees in my woods.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I will try to find some old photos and make a rough floor plan. The suspension lines go in a pentagon shap.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What's the rpm on the motor you used. You want a slow rpm, like the vent motor that is 4 rpm.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

The tough gear I was looking at said at 12dc 7 rpm I figure at 6vdc it should run 3.5 rpm or so. I scraped the old motor I figured it wasn't worth the trouble of trying to slow down since in its past life it cut down trees. I can't say for certain that it will run at that since I have not tried it, and my knowledge in the area is limited. This is the link again to the motor I was thinking about using: http://www.sciplus.com/recommend.cfm/recommendid/11647


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Some pictures of your setup would be helpful. The RPM's would work. But you have to be careful about using a lower voltage. On most motors, when you decrease the voltage you also decrease the torq. You would need something like the Pacemaker from Monsterguts or something like this
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DMR-10/DUAL-12-VDC-18W-PWM-DIMMER/SPEED-CONTROL/1.html


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You don't need a pacemaker if you want to keep the RPM the same. Just cross the batteries so two 6 volt lantern batteries make one 12 volt output. it isn't that hard to do and will give you the full torque and RPMs you need.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

would 7 rpms be an acceptible pace? If I did it my math right (rounding down) it should go up and return to its orginal state in 8 secs; 4 secs to climb and 4 to descend.


----------

